# O Petfinder, Why Doth Thou Tempteth Me??



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I shouldn't browse Petfinder. It's not healthy.

But I think I'm in love:



















Would fit in well with the Muttly Crew, eh? Sounds like he's a handful too.

*Temptation*


On the up side, my Petfinder picks tend to get adopted quickly, so hopefully this guy will soon find a great home. My other recent pick only lasted about 3 days:


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, I just saw a dog on there who's apparently really, really shy. I'd love to be able to work with him. The other one is a guy where they say they're going to euthanize him in a couple of days if no one takes him.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep, I just saw a beuatiful mutt that's actually being held by the same foster mom I got my girl from just a month ago. I think we have the same taste in dogs.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't usually torment myself, but today I happened to be browsing petfinder and found several (at least 4, possibly 8 ) GSDs I'd like to bring home. I agree Shaina, it's not healthy. That boy you posted is quite handsome - interesting color pattern...


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

What a gorgeous dog! I'm tempted by that one and the last thing I need in this world is another dog in the house! lol BTW, where is that dog located. 




Renoman said:


> I don't usually torment myself, but today I happened to be browsing petfinder and found several (at least 4, possibly 8 ) GSDs I'd like to bring home. I agree Shaina, it's not healthy. That boy you posted is quite handsome - interesting color pattern...


Here's a GSD I'm keeping tabs on. I am also so tempted by this guy;

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13105547

I almost got him but ended up with the little sable female GSD I got Feb. 1st and then I got that hybrid last month. 
Anyway, my heart broke for Maximus when he first came into rescue. I can't even begin to imagine dumping my dog after having him for 7yrs. 
That same rescue also has another GSD, Roman, that I wanted but at the time someone else already had him on hold waitng for his health to improve.

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

These are just a couple of the guys I would LOVE to bring home.. there are so many others it would take forever to list them.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12130222
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13103673
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13263612
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12448585
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12954868

you get the idea...........

I will not browse petfinder
I will not browse petfinder
I will not browse petfinder..............


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Renoman said:


> I will not browse petfinder
> I will not browse petfinder
> I will not browse petfinder..............




Roflmao!! That def. made me laugh a little


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know why I do this to myself, even if I swear I'll stop >.<

Gorgeous dogs... I can't believe people aren't snatching them up! (German shepherds/German shepherd mixes)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13050260
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13270045
^ Those two have me drooling on my keyboard

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13402437
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13391039
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13338809
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12521984
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13287224
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10590118

*sigh*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Petfinder is addicting!!!!! 

Then again I go on google searching for different rescues. These are a couple I've found.

My number one love right now is Gumbo; if I could I'd drive out and sign the papers right now.
http://www.mprgroup.net/dogs/gumbo.html

With eyes like Bones' he can just melt hearts. If you looked into his eyes you'd never guess he was blind. 
http://mprgroup.net/dogs/bones2.html

http://mabbr.org/dogpages/munchkin.html
http://mprgroup.net/dogs/calypso.html


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm the same way. I browse Petfinder and craigslist every day. Usually it ends with me calling my boyfriend into the computer room and asking "Can I have him? LOOK AT HIS FACE. I LOVE HIM!"


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Shaina, that guy is gorgeous...I quit petfinder cold turkey after I got Scarlett, craigslist too...it's better for me that way, lol, there's no way I could have any more dogs right now.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG, that first dog is STUNNING!!! **WANT***


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, Shaina, that's a pretty dog. I want. I also need to stop looking. It kills me.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well the downside to Professor (above) is that he is not good with other dogs...thus would not work in my house. But when I went to check on his status (adopted/not...not), I somehow detoured and found this guy...










Who is basically described as a turbo-charged sweetheart...exactly my kind of dog, lol.

This really isn't healthy at all.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Your telling me! I adopted Hunter from Phillpaws.org and I check their website daily (their pets are also on petfinder) and I fell in love tonight!










His name is Boo. I think I need new hobbies. 










Look at those ears! *dies from cuteness*


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Shaina, I think she would look great on your deck, in your house and at your kennel club. I think she would complement the 2 you have.  What more do you need? (hint, hint)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Inga said:


> Shaina, I think she would look great on your deck, in your house and at your kennel club. I think she would complement the 2 you have.  What more do you need? (hint, hint)


LOL all true...he's also almost exactly the same size as Webster, which Webster would greatly appreciate...and it's hard to tell for sure in that pic, but he is a mutt...BC X Spaniel. 

He's on the right, with his "real BC" foster brother behind:


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Petfinder is very addicting I check it almost daily and drool over the doggies.

My current obsessions
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13209485
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13403959
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13345663
Deaf baby
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13243297
Deaf and visually impaired baby
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13243300
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13366876
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12479832
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13334754
I am not a small dog person but I LOVE THIS DOG!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13438166


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

My current obsession is senior dogs (my bf and I decided that when we are ready to get a dog it will be an old pup). I have found so many that I want... But I will not be in a position to adopt for at least 2 years. For now I am just torturing myself.

I did fall in love with a beautiful hound, 8 years old, who is heartworm positive. I am looking into fostering him during his treatment...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13428409


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Reno...you're fired.
You posted GSD links, so I had to click...oh I'd take Ike in a heartbeat...

Hubby said no more dogs until these grow up
Hubby said no more dogs until these grow up
Hubby said no more dogs until these grow up

But hubby's going to be gone for more than a year...hmmm...devil on my shoulder is winning out...ugh.

BAD!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> Reno...you're fired.
> You posted GSD links, so I had to click...oh I'd take Ike in a heartbeat...
> 
> Hubby said no more dogs until these grow up
> ...


I think you should listen to that devil...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> Reno...you're fired.
> You posted GSD links, so I had to click...oh I'd take Ike in a heartbeat...
> 
> Hubby said no more dogs until these grow up
> ...


Well jeez by the time he gets back they WILL be grown up, right?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I keep having to say...

NO MORE DOGS TILL AFTER VACATION! 

CANNOT LOOK UNTIL AFTER VACATION....

4 months. I can hold out 4 months.

But look at these 4...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13046840
http://www.pcarescuetrust.org/adoption/galen/index.html
http://www.pcarescuetrust.org/adoption/indexRocky.htm
http://www.paphaven.org/cgi-bin/animal.pl?id=601

And these...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13449323
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13341524

Puppies that are right down the road from me....

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13401544


----------



## jcw1503 (Nov 17, 2008)

here is my temptation....I have dog and this is tempting me to get another one!!!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

jcw1503 said:


> here is my temptation....I have dog and this is tempting me to get another one!!!!


Lol, i have 5 dogs and I ALWAYS want another.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Well jeez by the time he gets back they WILL be grown up, right?


Shaina, that's _*exactly*_ what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

You guys are such a bad influence on me. I was off Petinder for two entire weeks until I saw this thread, then bam! I'm off the wagon again. 

True story: I recently fell in love with one listing, only to have my heart broken when she was updated as 'Pending' just a few days later. I kept staring at her new, enlarged photos and thought she looked familiar, when it hit me: I'd just met her! She lives in my building, and was just playing with my own dog the day before! More than that, she was even held by the same foster-mom as my own little girl - they're practically sisters!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Laurelin - I *love* Rocky...are you SURE you have to wait til after vaca? 

Independent George - That's too funny, lol...at least you'll get to visit 


I keep rereading "my" little guys' bio. Sorry for all those who have fallen off the bandwagon as well (or been pulled off...oopsies)


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Me too...












http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13217382



And this guy too 








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13364946


And these 3
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11689772
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13417373
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13215170

And this little piggy...








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13452863


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Dilly-Dally was actually my second attempt at adoption (but not a 2nd-choice!). The first dog I wanted to meet is, three months later, still listed as available on Petfinder. I contacted them five times in two weeks (3 emails, 2 phone calls), and never heard anything.

I doubt I would have adopted her - a Lab-Border mix sounds too crazy for my lifestyle - but her bio was so sad that I wanted to at least meet her on the off-chance it might work. The thing is, my experience with Dilly-Dally has been so great that I'm afraid that the foster home will call me someday and ask if I'm still interested, and I'll say yes.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Shaina...bad! That's a great idea!


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I hear ya. I look at craigslist and petfinder sometimes when i shouldnt cuz i just want more doggies.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> Laurelin - I *love* Rocky...are you SURE you have to wait til after vaca?


Me too. Him and Galen... something about Galen is just too cool. But at least they're across the country from me.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

lol, I go on there and Craigslist about every other day looking for a dog for my Grandmother. She lost her 16 year old Doxie last year and says she is considering another dog, but she specifically wants a small grown dog who is already house trained. I keep finding her such great ones! Too bad they don't quite meet her requirements! (Mostly because I am a large dog person and I keep picking out MY favorites!)

Isn't she a beauty?








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12189556

More cuties!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13416018

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13453707

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13445891

What a gorgeous boy!








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13429440



Laurelin said:


> Me too. Him and Galen... something about Galen is just too cool. But at least they're across the country from me.


Galen is not that far from me though!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys have found an awful lot of cute dogs up for adoption, lol.

I've come to the realization that if we let this guy go by we will probably not be adopting a 3rd dog except by special circumstances (ie. a friend can't keep his/her dog for some reason, or something like that). I can't imagine a more perfect dog for our household. The only major limitations are NO small animals (we don't have any anyway) and a huge training/stimulation/other-energy-outlet requirement...which I'm used to and actually prefer.

So we'll see...DH and I are talking it over.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh goody, goody, goody. I can't wait to see pictures of him looking out the window with Webster and Kim.  I am so excited I feel like I am going to be an Aunt. 

By the way Shaina, I think he is cuter then the purebred Border Collie in the picture. He has some serious charm.  Hurry, Hurry, don't miss this great deal on a perfect dog.  Hm, no pressure though :d

Had to add: If I were looking for a dog, this guy sort of calls to me, and he is NOT my normal pick.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13038595

Have you ever seen such a lovely little face?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Look at this face!!!! Isn't he awesome!?!?! I want..........


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13454081


This poor boy and his sister "Winnie" and who knows how many others are at this shelter and they SELL TO RESEARCH!!!! That just turns my stomach! 

How are they allowed to do that????


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Shaina...now I'm browsing petfinder again...and I was doing so well staying off of it....LOL

I like this little girl. I TRIED convincing my boyfriend but its a no-go. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13466827


----------



## lucyloo2 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm another one who is addicted to petfinder  I shouldn't go on it though, there are so many furry faces on there that seem to be just calling my name!! LOL!

My fiance and I just have our one dog and we want another, but right now we are living in town with a small yard and a small house! We are saving up for an acreage and plan on having more dogs when we get out there. One day. LOL!!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Professor's status was changed to "Adopted" today  Yay for Professor (the dog that started this thread)!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Great for Professor! I'm sad though, I was hoping you'd get him. He is downright GORGEOUS and I admit to hoping I could see more pics of him in the future. 

Speaking of Petfinder temptations... I don't know why I torture myself by browsing, but these guys are my current Petfinder heartthrobs...

Kiko looks so much like my Bandit - I'd love to see him in person -
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13442419

I don't know why but I'm drawn to black dogs lately - these ones are awesome (the Belgian in the last link is one solidly-built dog) -
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13409232

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13394161

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13485769

Tundra is possibly one of the neatest-looking Huskies I've ever seen!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12552108

These two have an interesting golden/red color but clearly have a lot of Northern influence, really neat.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13057336

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13464097

LOVE the cheeks on this cutie! What a fun and happy looking pup 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13472278

And finally, I love this guy's parti-eyes and wolf grey color. He looks about as sweet as they come, too.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13476227

I swear I could make a career out of finding unusual or wolfy-looking Northern mixes for folks.  I seem to have quite the knack for it. (Or, I just love to waste time  )


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Bozer's opposite parti eyes are crazy, lol...

And yeah I'm happy for Professor. Apparently he is somewhat reactive other dogs and is only good with "super submissive" dogs. He might have been okay with Kim, but Webster will correct rudeness, and being about 1/3 of the size of Professor could very well have ended up kibble...

If I didn't have a dog already, though, I would have been staging a sit in outside his kennel with an adoption application in hand, lol.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Why do I keep doing this? After meeting Lucy, the shepherd/hound mix adopted out to my neighbor, I decided to look up the rescue group on Petfinder. I think they have the exact same dog preferences as me; I want to take all of them home.

Hello Alice. Hello Phoebe. Hello Austin. Hello Scottie. Why yes, Dilly-Dally would love to meet you. Well of course you can play together...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This dog is sooooo awesome looking!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12687748

And Orbit:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13074307

Sweet face:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13176417

Neat looking (reminds me of the first dog in the OP)
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13402441

Pretty...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13318532

And omg, not my usual but soo cute!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13483631

I must stop, lol!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

IG - it's a vicious cycle, lol

Laurelin - The first one, Soliel, looks like SO much fun!


Jax is still up for adoption too...need another pic? lol


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> IG - it's a vicious cycle, lol
> 
> Laurelin - The first one, Soliel, looks like SO much fun!
> 
> ...


I know! I've been watching her a long long time. If I could get a dog now, I'd be on my way to meet her. What a neat dog! 

We're having a battle of the wills though. I want a bc or bc mix, the rest of the family wants an Aussie. We'll see.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I know! I've been watching her a long long time. If I could get a dog now, I'd be on my way to meet her. What a neat dog!
> 
> We're having a battle of the wills though. I want a bc or bc mix, the rest of the family wants an Aussie. We'll see.


Yeah I saw that in another post of yours...and laughed when I saw the Aussie in your PF lineup. Are they making you cave? 

"My" little guy is a BC/spaniel mix...I could share...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> Yeah I saw that in another post of yours...and laughed when I saw the Aussie in your PF lineup. Are they making you cave?
> 
> "My" little guy is a BC/spaniel mix...I could share...


Kind of. 

That and I'm really falling for Gus in agility. He gave me a big old Aussie smooch on the lips yesterday. It's a conspiracy, I swear! 

That BC/spaniel is awesome looking. I want.


----------



## Raggs715 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ugh, i am the same way!!! 


i have been looking for a small female to go with Benny, and of course today i find petunia....

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13463461


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

nekomi said:


> Great for Professor! I'm sad though, I was hoping you'd get him. He is downright GORGEOUS and I admit to hoping I could see more pics of him in the future.


I admit I would have loved to have taken lots of pictures of him for you, lol. Hopefully his new home is able to help him with his issues and give him a great life.


And Jax the BC/Spaniel mix is still up for adoption. Boggles my mind. Even more astounding is that he's apparently been in rescue since he was 12 weeks old (so about a year). Makes ya wonder how difficult they are making it to adopt him


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Shaina said:


> And Jax the BC/Spaniel mix is still up for adoption. Boggles my mind. Even more astounding is that he's apparently been in rescue since he was 12 weeks old (so about a year). Makes ya wonder how difficult they are making it to adopt him


That's crazy...he's my kind of dog for sure...maybe the foster home doesn't want to let him go.


----------



## Calystazura (Apr 19, 2009)

Angel has been in the humane society near my home for at least 8 months now:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10784660
If she got along with other dogs I would have taken her in a heartbeat.

Ever since we got Smokey, the dog we had growing up, 








I have been in love with Chow mixes, specifically black ones:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13399925
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13376207
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11701880
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6929891
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11673182


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Here are a few that I have been coveting....





























and this poor girl...Suki is a 2 year old, 12 lb vision-impaired pug who was confiscated from a puppymill.
Suki has one eye which is tiny and blind


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh my.... I want one of these BAD.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13527219


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Oh my.... I want one of these BAD.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13527219



You should totally get one (or two, or three...). They are so cute!

Shaina- When do you go pick up Jax? He is adorable!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Calystazura said:


> Angel has been in the humane society near my home for at least 8 months now:
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10784660
> If she got along with other dogs I would have taken her in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


My neighbor (horrible man) has a black Chow/Lab just sitting in what used to be a mini pony pen.... we could arrange a midnight escape for him. 
lol


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12961204
He looks just like Callie! but somewhat different. <3


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh Laurelin those pups are too cute, lol. 



craven.44 said:


> Shaina- When do you go pick up Jax? He is adorable!


I'm not sure I'd be "good enough" for them to adopt him out to me, lol.


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

Petfinder gets me so much. It really is contagous. It's an addiction. "I'll look at one more dog...." "OH GOD LETS GET HIM!" 
I know I'd be leting Pickle down he's spoiled he'd hate to have to share my love.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I love pretty much all the dogs I see, but honestly, look at this face. How could I not desperately want him? He has stolen my heart.
Chase:









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13532596


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Alright, alright, here...I want this one...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13433911


----------



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

Petfinder is such a temptation!! Then I was introduced to some Papillon rescue sites and I turned into mush! I want to talk them all home!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> Alright, alright, here...I want this one...
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13433911


That one could be a nice compromise for Laurelin's BC vs. Aussie conundrum, lol.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11125785

Oh gosh, I think I'm in love! Lol!

Thanks guys for making me curious about pups in my area on Petfinder!! XD

I half want him to find a home now, but I also half want him to wait until I'm finished moving!! XD


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well Jax is still up for adoption...and while I was checking on him I discovered Wendy...



















5 month old Vizsla X Dobe (they think)

It's amazing how many "perfect" dogs are in need of a home.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Look at this baby!!!!! What a cutie huh? 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13574355


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Look at this baby!!!!! What a cutie huh?
> 
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13574355


Aw, poor guy looks scared  I think he needs a nice white shepherd older brother to mentor him...preferably one named Buck...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Aw, poor guy looks scared  I think he needs a nice white shepherd older brother to mentor him...preferably one named Buck...


He's been adopted. No, not by me....


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Renoman said:


> He's been adopted. No, not by me....


Wonderful  Wendy the Vizsla/Dobe appears to have been adopted as well...no longer on the site anyway.

Jax is STILL waiting...

*twitch*


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, I am _*so*_ tempted right now...*drool*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13681753


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

CorgiKarma said:


> Oh, I am _*so*_ tempted right now...*drool*
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13681753


OMGoodness! he's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I know! I just stumbled across him! Luckily, I doubt he'll be there long...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

CorgiKarma said:


> I doubt he'll be there long...


Will you have something to do with his short tenure? 

He is very striking and handsome!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Atleast he's only... 4 hours away from you (totally guessing right there)...


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I need to stay off Petfinder for awhile lol...
No...only about 1 1/2 hours away...


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmm... I'm going to guess that you live smack dab in the middle of the tristate then? It takes me 1 1/2 also. 

I'm starting to feel like a stalker. lol


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Mmmm...sort of. More the West Chester area if you know where that is.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I know where it is, but I've never been there. Coolio! Its kind of exciting to find people on here that live close to me! idk why... but it does!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Haha, it seems there are a few people from Ohio. I'm not sure where in Ohio, though.
I don't need another dog, I don't need another dog... But the dachshund is old so he doesn't really count, right? lol


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

... dachshunds are actually dogs?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

marsha=whitie said:


> ... dachshunds are actually dogs?


I'm not completely sure haha. I can tell you it's one breed I won't own again though.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

CorgiKarma said:


> Oh, I am _*so*_ tempted right now...*drool*
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13681753


I WANT HIM. Seriously... you can't get much cuter then that right there! 

Lol, and Basil's petfinder add is still up! Not for sale! XD

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11125785


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I just saw that your guy was adopted, Nargle  Excellent!

Jax is still up for adoption. They must be really hardcore about applicant criteria.

I also found this girl...a total show-stopper:


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

That one would look great with your other two....


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

OMG it's torture! That is an amazing looking dog, btw!

Luckily my real temptations- Borzoi, Salukis, Whippets, etc are rarely on Petfinder but Greyhounds are!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Omg, lurve!! This is the coolest looking dog...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13590397

Doesn't help that DH and I both said at the same time that we'd change his name to Harvey...


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Not that I need another dog, oh wait, I'm adopting one . . . but thanks to this thread I looked . . . 

really cute : http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13685338
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13699911
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11037885
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13672465
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12852898
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12204070
cool looking: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13720413

This one I just think is wonderful, astounding dog hehe: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13510145 (i'm adopting him)

He is pretty too, but has no ball drive: 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13666639

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13614386

::smacks self in head::: NO MORE LOOKING!!!

he is cute too: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13266646


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been browsing petfinder a lot lately (why? because I like to torture myself) and I have been amazed at how many amazing dogs I have seen that I would take in a heartbeat. I actually just found a girl that I very well might foster this summer. Her name is Maisy, she is a pittie, she is pregnant, and she is deaf. I also found a rescue that said they would take her if I could foster her...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13713978


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13694596

*sigh*

And Soliel is STILL listed:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12687748

If she's still listed in July when I am looking, I'm so going to meet her.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

This puppy is SO ADORABLE - I just can't even stand it - 









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13683430

I would really like to raise my next dog from a pup, so this girl is sooo tempting! I'm in love!

This Sammy/Husky mix looks so beautiful and so scared... poor guy... I hope someone will take him ASAP:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13731728


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Paphaven is my addiction. Pap #3 will most certainly come from there (whenever the time comes).

I love his face.
http://paphaven.org/cgi-bin/animal.pl?id=486
He's been listed for quite a while.
She's adorable. 
http://paphaven.org/cgi-bin/animal.pl?id=615


I met him Saturday at Petsmart. He's a great little dog. It broke my heart to tell the volunteer that we couldn't even think about adopting him. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12796804


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Eeek!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13733676

*dies*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> That one would look great with your other two....


Wouldn't she though? What a doll. She's a PB GSD.

And that dog you linked would be a great Harvey lol.

*nekomi *- that pup would fit in nicely with yours as well lol

*Foyerhawk *- I occasionally see whippets, but most of the time they seem to be mixes (and it's doubtful whether they have whippet in them at all), but yeah unfortunately there is no limit to the numbers of greyhounds ready to be rescued.

*Laurelin *- That dog is just about perfect lol. Maybe you could just...sneak him in? They don't look that much like but you know how people are...one small furry dog is the same as another  Just don't walk him and Summer at the same time...who would know? lol


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

It is torture!!! Ahhh! 

I can't get another dog until baby is older, and I have a friend that will have a litter of amazing Goldens in a year and a half, when the time might be okay... so I am definitely not looking. But, sometimes I can't resist a click- such as threads like this! lol


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Look at this face. Is that not adorable?










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13728402


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, he's beautiful!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Pretty....
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9295343
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10863826
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13527790

I wish that I was older... this girl would definately fit in with my two!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13755779


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok... I'm starting to find this a bit disturbing.

I adopted Dilly-Dally on March 5, but she was actually the 2nd dog I looked at. In early February, I found these two listings on Petfinder.com, and asked for a meet:

Lula #1 
Lula #2

I sent three emails and made two telephone calls, and got no responses. That's ok, I thought, maybe she's already been adopted and they just forgot to take down the ad.

The thing is, when I first spotted Lula, her sister's ad was also posted, and I watched her go from available, to pending, to being taken down. The copy on both listings has also been updated - Lula was listed as 6 months old when I first responded.

Given the updates, someone is obviously on the other end of the ad, but nothing seems to be happening. I don't believe for a second that I'm the only person who expressed interested in her in the last four months. Any guesses on what's happening? I got no response whatsoever to my inquiries - is the contact information out of date? Are the people there just plain incompetent? What's happening to the dog?

I'm more than happy with my girl, and presently have no intention of adopting another. I'm just curious - and a little worried - about what's actually happening behind the scenes. They didn't reject my application - as a novice, I would have understood that completely - they just didn't reply. At all.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Today's want:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13793742


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> Today's want:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13793742


That's a nice dog. I was a bit perplexed by the backstory. The dogs don't get along any more, so they were both returned? Sad.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

How can Sheba not be adopted yet?  Somebody go scoop up that adorable bundle of Husky fuzzies! (Meanwhile I have my hands quite full over here!!)

Just for fun - Jasper's Petfinder ad - how I found him (awwwwww):

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13749058

An adorable dog, looks like a mini Malamute! What fun he would be on an agility course - 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13746177


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I want this one sooo bad!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13818382


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

He looks like such a happy guy, Laurelin, lol!

Jax was just updated...STILL up for adoption...latest picture:









Not the most flattering image but I still think he's darn cute...


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Shaina said:


> He looks like such a happy guy, Laurelin, lol!
> 
> Jax was just updated...STILL up for adoption...latest picture:
> 
> ...


... just go ahead and get him.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I keep seeing this guyon petfinder and craigstlist.

Makes me sad.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12790966

http://dynamiteanimals.com/Bones.aspx


In the second link it shows how trainable he's been with the foster, I just can't belive he's still there. 


Yeah petfinder is a weakness.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

tw1n said:


> I keep seeing this guyon petfinder and craigstlist.
> 
> Makes me sad.
> 
> ...


Wow, Rakur sounds pretty amazing! He's so pretty, and he's trained. His adoption fee is only $80???? If I were in a position to adopt, and I wanted that guy, or a nother just like him, a definate donation would be given. I makes me smile when I see people taking the time to help dogs like Rakur.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

marsha=whitie said:


> Wow, Rakur sounds pretty amazing! He's so pretty, and he's trained. His adoption fee is only $80???? If I were in a position to adopt, and I wanted that guy, or a nother just like him, a definate donation would be given. I makes me smile when I see people taking the time to help dogs like Rakur.


From what I've seen he's def. the description of a dog who just needs the love and attention and he can become a great pet


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

marsha=whitie said:


> ... just go ahead and get him.


Don't torture me further


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Petfinder tempted me, and we adopted her =D http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13690948

And she is such a great puppy!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Don't torture me further


Three are just as much trouble as two...


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Look at this cutie. My cousin just emailed the rescue about adopting him...










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13840469


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

craven.44 said:


> Look at this cutie. My cousin just emailed the rescue about adopting him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's in Morehead! Go Eagles!  That's only.... 1 hour or so away from me! hopefully I can volunteer at the shelter there when I start in the fall.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> Look at this cutie. My cousin just emailed the rescue about adopting him...
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13840469


He's gorgeous! Let us know if the adoption works out.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thracian said:


> He's gorgeous! Let us know if the adoption works out.


*seconds this*
Would be nice to have an actual adoption on this thread!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Check this girl out...She's like a giant papillon!! That would cure my want for a big dog, and love for the pappy breed at the SAME TIME!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13673650


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Shaina said:


> *seconds this*
> Would be nice to have an actual adoption on this thread!


My cousin filled out the application. She put me down as a reference (I am strangely nervous for that call). Hopefully all will go well and I will actually get to meet this sweetie!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

PappyMom said:


> Check this girl out...She's like a giant papillon!! That would cure my want for a big dog, and love for the pappy breed at the SAME TIME!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13673650


Holy Shiz, you're right! that thing is HUGE!!! 

Sheltie people!

... Look what I found. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11083216
purtyful.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww, that Sheltie is so sweet looking. She needs a really good cuddle.



marsha=whitie said:


> Holy Shiz, you're right! that thing is HUGE!!!


LOLOL, I think that Pappy had an affair with a lab..my goodness the size of her.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

PappyMom said:


> LOLOL, I think that Pappy had an affair with a lab..my goodness the size of her.


LOL, for rizzle. I nearly spit my salad on my computer screen.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I LOVE this guy! Funny that his name is Bandit - his head and jaw structure are nearly identical to MY Bandit. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13634601

Another pic of him here:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13634596

Someone needs to go and adopt him!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I showed my cousin him before I showed her the white fluffy dog above. Bandit is too old and not husky enough for her...


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

craven.44 said:


> I showed my cousin him before I showed her the white fluffy dog above. Bandit is too old and not husky enough for her...


Poor Bandit... no one loves him because he's not "husky" enough. 

Show them Ice!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12961204

Or Suka.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13656379

Or Sakura.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10136695


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13659342

Isn't she adorable? Bet she'd make a good agility dog, too!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

She is lovely! What a pretty dog.

My two newest Petfinder crushes:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13914999 (love, love, LOVE the looks of this girl! She sounds great)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13809263 (sounds like a terrific, well-behaved dog!)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

nekomi said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13809263 (sounds like a terrific, well-behaved dog!)


Wow, Hudson is a really striking dog.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Nekomi, you outta just start a wolf-look-a-like rescue, where you get to keep them all.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Nekomi, you outta just start a wolf-look-a-like rescue, where you get to keep them all.


LOL!!!!!!!!

I didn't think Hudson and Sheeba looked very wolfy, honest!  

I can't stop laughing over here. That was great...


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

nekomi said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't think Hudson and Sheeba looked very wolfy, honest!
> 
> I can't stop laughing over here. That was great...


At least they'd fit in, right?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Need another new pic of Jax looking like a dork? 










Okay he's not a wolf-type dog p Nekomi) but he's a total charmer...and from the sound of it is enough of a live-wire to keep right up with mine and go go go go


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> At least they'd fit in, right?


LOL... isn't that just assumed, by default, of ANY of the dogs I've posted in this thread?  

I have a SERIOUS case of breed bias over here.  In case that wasn't already completely obvious. If it has prick ears and a double-coat and almond-shaped eyes, chances are it already has me wrapped around its little paw!

(Although I DO have to say, my friend's Black Lab was over here today and spent some time in the house with us. I grew up with Labs, and that's just what my family always owned. I have to say - having a black floppy-eared dog lounging in the house seemed oddly RIGHT. The comfort I felt from that visual was profound, and is a little hard to shake. Talk about memories being powerful!)


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Can we all agree that its high time for Shaina to adopt Jax? I mean, I'm tired of reading that he's still up for adoption...


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

nekomi said:


> LOL... isn't that just assumed, by default, of ANY of the dogs I've posted in this thread?
> 
> I have a SERIOUS case of breed bias over here.  In case that wasn't already completely obvious. If it has prick ears and a double-coat and almond-shaped eyes, chances are it already has me wrapped around its little paw!
> 
> (Although I DO have to say, my friend's Black Lab was over here today and spent some time in the house with us. I grew up with Labs, and that's just what my family always owned. I have to say - having a black floppy-eared dog lounging in the house seemed oddly RIGHT. The comfort I felt from that visual was profound, and is a little hard to shake. Talk about memories being powerful!)


I don't mind your breed biasedness: I get to read about wonderfull, and beautiful, dogs.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Petfinder is such an addictive thing - I have so many dogs that I'd just love to own. As it is, I have to limit myself to searching only the 'top 4' favorite breeds otherwise I'd drive myself crazy wracking up an endless wish list lol. 

Currently, I'm loving these guys - 

*APBTs -*
Howie:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12883477

Sage:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11182475

*Mals -*
Maya
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13636755

Rose
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12875240

*Dobies -*
Missy
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13881365

Ringo
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13697032
(This guy actually looks kind of houndy to me)

*Ratties -* (Probably my hardest breed to keep limited with. I have a soft spot for all dogs of course, but being as my Dakota is a Rat I _really_ want to just take all these guys home)

Spock
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13934932

Stumpy
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13293804
(This little guy is just flat out adorable. That second picture of him is a heart stopper lol.)


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Can we all agree that its high time for Shaina to adopt Jax? I mean, I'm tired of reading that he's still up for adoption...


I vote YES, it's time for Jax to get adopted. 



> I have a soft spot for all dogs of course, but being as my Dakota is a Rat I really want to just take all these guys home)


Oh, do I ever hear you on this!! My boy, Bandit, is my true "heart dog". If I EVER see a dog that even remotely looks like my Bandit, or if I see that same "look" in another dog's eyes, I just about MELT! It takes all my willpower not to run right out and adopt them. It's almost like I love Bandit so much, I wish I could go out and rescue him over and over again...  The thought of any dog with Bandit's sweet heart and loving temperament suffering is just too much for me to stand!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Need another new pic of Jax looking like a dork?


Um, no, we need a picture of Jax hanging out at your place with Kim and Webster.....


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

marsha=whitie said:


> Can we all agree that its high time for Shaina to adopt Jax? I mean, I'm tired of reading that he's still up for adoption...





nekomi said:


> I vote YES, it's time for Jax to get adopted.


Bullies 

Well considering he's been up for adopting since he was 12 weeks old and is now a year and a half old, I'm think they are being super duper stringent regarding adoption criteria so there's a decent chance we would be rejected for something obscure...

Not that I blame them at all, considering how "high maintenance" he sounds.




sheltiemom said:


> Um, no, we need a picture of Jax hanging out at your place with Kim and Webster.....


LOL...he would fit in nicely with the Muttly Crew, eh? Another blur 

I would love to apply but there are a LOT of variables in my life right now that need to be ironed out...it would not be a responsible thing to apply for a dog at this time, as much as it kills me to admit. Certain life questions need to be answered first, lol. Plus I'm trying to hold out...


ETA: Long post...can you tell we've been thinking about this? lol


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> Um, no, we need a picture of Jax hanging out at your place with Kim and Webster.....


I second this!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG, I want her!!! http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13929879


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

nekomi said:


> Oh, do I ever hear you on this!! My boy, Bandit, is my true "heart dog". If I EVER see a dog that even remotely looks like my Bandit, or if I see that same "look" in another dog's eyes, I just about MELT! It takes all my willpower not to run right out and adopt them. It's almost like I love Bandit so much, I wish I could go out and rescue him over and over again...  The thought of any dog with Bandit's sweet heart and loving temperament suffering is just too much for me to stand!


Lol exactly, I think I've got the same basic thing going. Its much harder to resist a dog that reminds you of one of your own


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

This guy makes my heart ache. Been up for adoption for a while now. If I was living on my own I'd take him in a second...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10837881

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10649132
Cool face markings on this guy.. though I think it's ridiculous that the shelter is trying to pass him as a Lab mix.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10649132
> Cool face markings on this guy.. though I think it's ridiculous that the shelter is trying to pass him as a Lab mix.


Lol that reminds me of the days when our local shelter used to call a lot of the Pit mixes a Lab cross of some kind. Most people didn't know the difference but every once in awhile someone would peer into the kennel and ask me "Is that -insert random colored obvious bully/mix- REALLY part Lab?" They don't do that anymore thankfully, but it was always kind of interesting to walk down the kennel lines and see dogs so obviously mislabeled.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> OMG, I want her!!! http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13929879


WOw, she's so pretty, and looks like a sweetie!

B-E-A-utiful!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13386123

.... how is this girl a AS?
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13213510

W-O-W!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13830864

Awe... poor guy. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13604691


OMG!!!! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13925901


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I want her...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13925752


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

marsha=whitie said:


> B-E-A-utiful!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13386123


I love this girl's open face!

As for that second girl...the shelter probably just saw her light merling and assumed Aussie. A lot of city run shelters and rescues aren't too precise when it comes to breed guessing lol.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Actually, I adopted my petfinder crush a few months back. Her info is still up though: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12286206

Notice how much she looks like the one I posted yesterday?(http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13929879) Both border collie mixes with a little too much white and one strangely colored ear. I think what was said earlier is true: it's hardest to resist a dog that reminds you of one you've had or currently have!

Any body else think it's wrong that some shelters / rescue organizations leave up profiles long after the dog has been adopted? I know they're busy and a lot of that sort of work is done by volunteers, but it's just so frustrating to get one's hopes up over and over again, only to have them say "nope, he's gone". Not that I'm looking to add any right now...!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Actually, I adopted my petfinder crush a few months back. Her info is still up though: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12286206
> 
> Notice how much she looks like the one I posted yesterday?(http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13929879) Both border collie mixes with a little too much white and one strangely colored ear. I think what was said earlier is true: it's hardest to resist a dog that reminds you of one you've had or currently have!
> 
> Any body else think it's wrong that some shelters / rescue organizations leave up profiles long after the dog has been adopted? I know they're busy and a lot of that sort of work is done by volunteers, but it's just so frustrating to get one's hopes up over and over again, only to have them say "nope, he's gone". Not that I'm looking to add any right now...!


they usually say if the dog has been adopted or not, like your girl: her profile reads "adopted".


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Stumpy
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13293804
> (This little guy is just flat out adorable. That second picture of him is a heart stopper lol.)


This guy's been adopted - good for him!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

This ones heart breaking...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13777590


If I didn't have such hyper puppies that would drive him nuts, I'd love to take this old man in and let him live out his life in cumfort.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG I LOVE BEARDED DOGGIES!!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13763644


----------



## Frost62 (May 24, 2009)

I Want Her!! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13854992

I Decided to do it im going to try to go for her


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

*cough*






*innocence*


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I can't stop going back to this girl. 

This one's story really calls to me, too.

Also looking at:

Lady (White GSD)

Simba (GSD)


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

This little girl sat in a field with her two sisters while it burned all around them as the farmer watched. A kind soul happened by and rescued them through all the smoke and flames. They are now in foster and awaiting their forever homes.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> I can't stop going back to this girl.
> 
> This one's story really calls to me, too.
> 
> ...


awe, poor Carly! She's a cutie.  
The second guy looks like he'd go well with Alvin...


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't have more dogs... *chants that to self* But this guy made both me and my mom go AWWW!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13889446


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

ShadowSky, that dog is BEAUTIFUL! Those _eyes_.... omg!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Marsha, I know...I could have a matching set of black dogs!

Honestly, though, I don't know where I'd put another big dog. Alvin and I only have 740 square feet of house. That's not a lot of available floor space!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

marsha=whitie said:


> ShadowSky, that dog is BEAUTIFUL! Those _eyes_.... omg!


I thought he was quite the looker, between those eyes, that big old grin and that eyebrow thing he had going on  If only... lol


----------



## Moofins07 (Jun 10, 2009)

Curse you. I think I may have a new addiction.

I saw some gorgeous Pitties on that site. The cuuuutest female with a brown patch over one eye. It's like the chick version of the Pit Bull named Spot from The Little Rascals!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Since I know you all are tired of seeing Jax...here's the other boy I'm watching...who would also be a perfect match for my house...he's a purebred Dobe who's on the small side (only 50lbs) with natural ears...

Meet Sherman:


















Just look at that face:


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

<3 Sherman!!

I think a Dobe would be great for you, Shaina.. you do a lot with your dogs.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

LoL 

Shaina, it's only fair that you go ahead and get Jax. You've fallen in love... which will make for the best home for the wonderful dog.

Fill out the application, worry about the rest later.


----------



## Dixiebird (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a total love/hate relationship w/Petfinder. I wear their t-shirts and everything and I love the idea of the website - even recommend it to anyone thinking of adopting a pet - but I can't go there! If I had money/space/time I'd end up with a whole heard of dogs (and probably an enormous flock of birds).


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Awwww so pretty
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13948404


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sherman was adopted


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Sherman was adopted


was Jax?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

marsha=whitie said:


> was Jax?


LOL noooooo he's stiiiiiiiiiill there........................


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh man, Phantom is still up for adoption...I want...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13681753


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Phantom is cuuuute. 

I like this one...don't think he's a sheltie...maybe mix, but more likely aussie mix...anyway, I like. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=13962360&photo=3

And this one...http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13968024


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

Ive been trying to catch up for a LONG time, (and yes, I read AND looked at most of this thread, I know, I'm a loser)

and WOW phantom is stunning! most of these dogs are gorgeous! I swear, I have to stay away, because my family is a one dog family. (when I get on my own and am able, I will so get more than one dog. there is NO way I would be able to resist!) I am definitely a sucker for those GSDs though!


(and btw, I think Jax should be adopted by you know who!)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Meet...Fisher! Such a cutie...


























My hubby keeps saying he wants a running partner that actually likes to run...lol

His first comment was "he looks like a wolf!" but thanks to Nekomi I had to point out all the signs he's not a wolf lol.


(and yes Jax is still up for adoption...)


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Shaina said:


> (and yes Jax is still up for adoption...)


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Not Petfinder, but this guy could fit in with Nekomi's pack well...

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/1239966347.html


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

We found our Stella on Petfinder...I fell in love with her cute little face. My husband was a little apprehensive about adopting a dog that was down south that we could not check out in person, but I convinced him.

She's is AWESOME! What a sweet little dog she is! We've only had her for three weeks and we are both head over heels in love with our Stella!

Thank you Petfinder!!!!!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

CorgiKarma said:


> Not Petfinder, but this guy could fit in with Nekomi's pack well...
> 
> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/1239966347.html


I second this.


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh stupid petfinder I always find 20 dogs I want but can't have. Oh well one day I can take them all, one day.

Here's a couple I love..
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13600386
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13313156
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11599196
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7843165
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11866025
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13960224
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14006055


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, at long last Jax is pending. Apparently his new foster home has done a better job of getting the word out and considering applications...I hope his pending home turns out to be both wonderful and permanent.

Fisher's still in the system,though.


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

Okay, now I found a puppy I want! (No, I can't have another dog. Just doing a Petfinder window shopping.)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13881033

Isn't she the prettiest thing? I love her coloring.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

SpiritSong said:


> Okay, now I found a puppy I want! (No, I can't have another dog. Just doing a Petfinder window shopping.)
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13881033
> 
> Isn't she the prettiest thing? I love her coloring.


Ok. Send her to me. I think I'm in love.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I hate petfinder...this just absolutely kills me...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14064497


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sheltiemom said:


> I hate petfinder...this just absolutely kills me...
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14064497


Check out these....

Adopt a Shetland Sheepdog Sheltie: Scally Wag: Petfinder
Adopt a Shetland Sheepdog Sheltie: CHLOE: Petfinder
Adopt a Shetland Sheepdog Sheltie: SHADOW: Petfinder
Adopt a Shetland Sheepdog Sheltie: CODY (male): Petfinder

*sigh*

So many pretty sheltie dogs....


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Check out these....
> 
> Adopt a Shetland Sheepdog Sheltie: Scally Wag: Petfinder
> Adopt a Shetland Sheepdog Sheltie: CHLOE: Petfinder
> ...


Wow, Scally Wag in particular is stunning!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Cody is pretty...a sable merle is on my someday list...and that list is getting pretty long, lol.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

In case you guys needed another little cute herder to tempt you...









Adopt a Border Collie: Robin

I love the little white on her ear.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Ugh, I hate to bring this back up, but I am in love.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD7E...ess=0&orderby=brought&feature=player_embedded


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

not petfinder, but our version;

I love goldens, its hard to resist this girl
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=233939787

i cant stop thinking about how much i would love to have a golden in my house, but in reality i wouldn't be the best home possible *Sigh*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

For you BC people out there...this girl looks fun... 

Her original name was Peanut but she's been up a while now and they changed it to Skye...










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10365782


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Did you guys look at my vid? Especially Husky people, check her out.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I know it's not Petfinder, but...

Kymera

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I want her. She's just stunning in person and such a sweetheart.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14268354


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

One of these days I'm buying a farm so I can have more dogs...


Pretty puppy.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13979630
Hehe
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14100055




Rakur is still up. :[
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12790966
He hurts my heart.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Rak is a cutie.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Another Craigslist puppy.

I can't imagine this girl doesn't find a new forever home fast.

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/pet/1320926707.html

She's adorable.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14373255


I wantwantwant him. Ugh, I just want to bring him in my house, groom him all pretty (pappy owners, look at those feet!!) and let him playplayplay with my babies.


----------



## dizzysmile (Aug 6, 2009)

Ohhhhhhoho. I know about the PetFinder Temptation. When my boyfriend told me that I could get a dog as soon as I got my new job, I started looking at PF before I even GOT the job. lol I'm pretty positive that I've got one, I'll find out for sure Thursday or Friday of this coming week. So I can actually look guiltlessly soon! lol


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

OMG. I have fallen in love. Not Petfinder, but a Papillon rescue. His colors/markings are just so cool..and he's an older dude with some special needs..(heart murmur)

Check him out, Laurelin, you'd love him!

http://www.paphaven.org/cgi-bin/animal.pl?id=415


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This one I thought about seriously before I got Mia, but he was a long long ways away.

http://www.pcarescuetrust.org/adoption/indexEragon.htm


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> This one I thought about seriously before I got Mia, but he was a long long ways away.
> 
> http://www.pcarescuetrust.org/adoption/indexEragon.htm


Oh my god, it's Basil's twin! Lol! I really really want him now!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Awww, he's so sweet looking!! GAH, this thread is trouble for me, I am about to wake Alvin up out of his sound sleep, to beg for another papillon.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nargle said:


> Oh my god, it's Basil's twin! Lol! I really really want him now!


He sounds like loads of fun and he's a bigger size. *nudge nudge*



> Now that I feel better, my neutering incision has healed and I've gotten lots of good meals, I'm ready to start looking for a forever home. My foster parents and all my foster brothers and sisters are very nice to me, but these people are old, retired folks and I need someone to see that I get lots of exercise. I want to go for long walks and play fetch and run with someone. I might even like to do agility, chase a frisbee or just about anything that involves activity. I'm extremely smart and I learn fast. I also have plenty of energy.


Of course Nargle's seen my other want.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13946330


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> He sounds like loads of fun and he's a bigger size. *nudge nudge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's actually the same size as Basil! They're both 13 inches. Though I'm wondering if Eragon is really thin, because he's only 15 lbs. Basil doesn't look overweight at all, and he's about 19 lbs, according to our last Petsmart outing. 

He's sooo tempting! But he's also sooo far away! Lol!

And Chloe is gorgeous, but little Coco has caught me eye, too!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14265393

And I found another pretty pap:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13947494


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nargle said:


> He's actually the same size as Basil! They're both 13 inches. Though I'm wondering if Eragon is really thin, because he's only 15 lbs. Basil doesn't look overweight at all, and he's about 19 lbs, according to our last Petsmart outing.
> 
> He's sooo tempting! *But he's also sooo far away! Lol!*
> 
> ...


Yeah that was my problem too. All the ones I love are on the other side of the country. It's probably for the better though. 

Both those dogs you posted are gorgeous. I just want to groom them up a bit!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol, I can see Coco totally needs a bath, lol! She looks like she'd be beautiful after a bit of grooming. Basil came to us like that, his fur was all greasy and off-white, poo on his trousers, and his claws seemed to go on forever! But after his first bath he looked so pretty!

But yeah, I always look at where the dogs are located on Petfinder.com, and if it starts to get too far away then I have to stop looking, or I might get attached to a dog all the way up in Maine or something, lol! It's really bad with some of the more rare breeds. I was browsing Keeshonden, and only a couple of them were in Texas, the rest kept getting farther and farther away, lol!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nargle said:


> Lol, I can see Coco totally needs a bath, lol! She looks like she'd be beautiful after a bit of grooming. Basil came to us like that, his fur was all greasy and off-white, poo on his trousers, and his claws seemed to go on forever! But after his first bath he looked so pretty!
> 
> But yeah, I always look at where the dogs are located on Petfinder.com, and if it starts to get too far away then I have to stop looking, or I might get attached to a dog all the way up in Maine or something, lol! It's really bad with some of the more rare breeds. I was browsing Keeshonden, and only a couple of them were in Texas, the rest kept getting farther and farther away, lol!


Have you seen this dog?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13477330


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Have you seen this dog?
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13477330


I actually was looking at him before I adopted Basil. Though his "energizer bunny" description sort of worried me, lol! 

I think one of the reasons I keep going back and looking at Coco is because her description makes it look like she's a little more laid back and lap-dog-ish, and she's 7, so I'm guessing she'd be more mature. Does that seem like an accurate assumption? Though, of course, I'd have to interview any prospective puppers to make sure they're what I was expecting!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

tw1n said:


> Pretty puppy.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13979630


Aww man, the poor puppy I posted's site was updated to "special needs" So I clicked on it.

Poor girl got distemper... survived, and will now have lifetime muscle spasms.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Check this guy out, Nargle. He's way too far but he's definitely worth a look. He may be the most bizarre looking pap mix I've ever seen. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13829503


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Check this guy out, Nargle. He's way too far but he's definitely worth a look. He may be the most bizarre looking pap mix I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13829503


Pap pug?? Check out them bug eyes.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14260932
Makes me sad. 


One odd looken pup
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14260975


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Now all of ya'll have gotten me looking at all these pretty doggies.

And I really don't need another dog.. 2 is just fine for me! At least for right now.. Maybe when I move out on my own I'll get more.

I wish I could adopt all of them though.. Sigh.

This girl is just beautiful to me!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14355798

This girl is sooo cute too! She looks so scared though. Jules is her name. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14341903

Oh my goodness. This little guy just melts my heart! He is soooo beautiful! Look at those eyes. I want Romeo NOW! 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14258948

I want all of them... Sooooooo bad.


Okay... I had to add her because she is just adorable. Big floppy ears and long lanky legs! But I don't need another Harley. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14407425


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> This girl is just beautiful to me!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14355798


Wow, look at those legs!!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Check this guy out, Nargle. He's way too far but he's definitely worth a look. He may be the most bizarre looking pap mix I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13829503


Lol, that is a funny looking dude! He looks like a pap/peke mix! I love his ears =D


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Petfinder must infuse their website with crack, because it is very addicting. I always want all the special needs dogs because those are the ones that's the hardest to find a home for. At the end of the month, our 3rd saint bernard is coming home. She has epilepsy. She was on petfinder, but I'll blame this one on Craven because she was the one who brought her to my attention. Out vet bills total more than our mortgage every month.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This guy is at our local AC:










His big happy face tempted me so much I went to walk and play with him a few times. I love him. I want nothing more than to take him home. My boyfriend is NOT on board.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

You have to get the Sanit Bernard! My boyfriend wasn't on board when we got our last one. But he melts easy. It is easier to apologize than to ask permission.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

A little seduction goes a long way.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL my boyfriend melts easily, too. Which is why we have THREE dogs currently.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

OH my god. This has to be one of the cutest dogs EVER. Too bad she is SOO far away!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14050736

Also, what..? I'm confused.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14429508


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

When I was looking for a Dachshund to adopt I found SO many I wanted on Petfinder... my mom insisted the dog be under $50 so that didn't quite work out. I was sooo tempted to say "I'll save my money!" on a piebald liver male though... ahhh. Mollie suits us perfectly though - she just needs a little work.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

tw1n said:


> A little seduction goes a long way.


This cracked me up 



Nargle said:


> Also, what..? I'm confused.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14429508


Hehe nice -- looks like someone got a little sloppy with the mouse lol



I like this one...


And this one...(I think his ears would fit in well here)


(Ironically I wouldn't identify as much of a BC person, but they seem to catch my eye...maybe because there are just SO many in rescue...)

And then there's this little tyke...


(click the pics for their petfinder pages)


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I think Freedom is adorable

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14426440

And Cadbury

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14199501

And Andrea

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14405920


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

CorgiKarma said:


> I think Freedom is adorable
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14426440


How could someone do that to their dog?

Makes me wanna hurt people.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin, check out this cutie! You said you like Phalenes, right? =D
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12237908

Also, I want her!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14326137
And him:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13889389
And him:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14302502
And her, lol!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13952146


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nargle said:


> Laurelin, check out this cutie! You said you like Phalenes, right? =D
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12237908
> 
> Also, I want her!!
> ...


I want them all too! I saw Josie's picture too, she's been there a while.  She has the same name as my sister to tope it off, lol.

So I see you haven't totally ruled out another pap?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

ooohh myyy goodness, Nargle, I am SO in love with Pokey, it is insane.

I'd love to have a third Pap running around..but I think my fiance would shoot me!! LOL

OMG, 2 of my favorite breeds, put together?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14386006

I have a feeling that my fiance is going to drop me off at the pound and leave me there.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I want them all too! I saw Josie's picture too, she's been there a while.  She has the same name as my sister to tope it off, lol.
> 
> So I see you haven't totally ruled out another pap?


LOL I'm feeling kinda guilty, I was hoping to add some variety to our pack, but then again maybe I just happened to stumble across my favorite breed on the first try? The more I think about it, the more papillons seem perfect for me XD



PappyMom said:


> ooohh myyy goodness, Nargle, I am SO in love with Pokey, it is insane.
> 
> I'd love to have a third Pap running around..but I think my fiance would shoot me!! LOL
> 
> ...


Lol, I think Pokey is my favorite of that group. Next Saturday I'm going to the Meet-n-Greet at Petsmart to go check him out. I'm just going to look, though, I swear!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nargle said:


> LOL I'm feeling kinda guilty, I was hoping to add some variety to our pack, but then again maybe I just happened to stumble across my favorite breed on the first try? The more I think about it, the more papillons seem perfect for me XD


Based on your description of what you want I just can't help but think 'papillon' every time.  They're such a good breed, though. Other breeds are good, but paps are the best. There's nothing quite like them.

Pokey is adorable! *fingers crossed*


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14119609

Oooh, I don't think I've ever been too interested in GSDs... but he's hansom.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14525574

Awww :[
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14370456


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, he would fit in here perfectly! He looks a lot like my first Corgi, too...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14488685

This guy is just gorgeous...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14472130


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Based on your description of what you want I just can't help but think 'papillon' every time.  They're such a good breed, though. Other breeds are good, but paps are the best. There's nothing quite like them.
> 
> Pokey is adorable! *fingers crossed*


I met Pokey last Saturday at the Petsmart adoption fair thingy, and he was adorable, but I can't say it was love at first sight. That's okay, though, because I'm not 100% set on getting a dog right now. Here's another little guy I'm interested in 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13549945


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

This girl is super duper cute...I have a feeling I could have a lot of fun with her 


(picture links to page)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well she is certainly in the right color pallet.  She is a cutie for sure. I too suspect she would be a fun challenge for agility or Rally.  
Give them a call Shaina.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Inga said:


> fun challenge


Those are exactly the words I thought of when I saw her lol

Not sure why since she basically has no description at all...something about her posture and face...


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Those are exactly the words I thought of when I saw her lol
> 
> Not sure why since she basically has no description at all...something about her posture and face...


Probably because in both pictures she looks like she's about to take off.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

tw1n said:


> Probably because in both pictures she looks like she's about to take off.


I don't know about taking off, but she is certainly very intent on something


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

what a very different looking dog this is...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13945402


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Not Petfinder, but this is one of the most gorgeous Paps I've ever seen!

http://www.pcarescuetrust.org/adoption/indexBoJangles.htm

It's a shame he's so far away! However, my boyfriend did say that he wouldn't mind taking a road trip in order to pick up a dog once we got the right amount of days off =3 It could be fun!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Ohhh myyy, he's adorable!! Bojangles and Basil. It's perfect. Double B..lol

Here's who I want if I ever get to take a road trip for a Pap:

http://www.pcarescuetrust.org/adoption/indexCharlie.htm


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

PappyMom said:


> Ohhh myyy, he's adorable!! Bojangles and Basil. It's perfect. Double B..lol
> 
> Here's who I want if I ever get to take a road trip for a Pap:
> 
> http://www.pcarescuetrust.org/adoption/indexCharlie.htm


Ooh, I also saw Charlie, he's another great candidate XD Him and Eragon, who Laurelin had linked me to earlier in the thread.

And the double B's is adorable! Though I've though about naming my next male dog Barnaby, which has the same type of alliteration! But then again I could nickname Bojangles my "little Bo"


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

twin that long coat GSD is gorgeous. Poor baby. At least he looks like a coat, once his fur grows back.

Here's MY temptation!










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14533531

But, not until I lose my old Whippet (I hope never!) will I be seeking another dog of any type. At that point, I'd love a Greyhound house pet. Probably a senior, though.

*swoon*










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14357830


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

What an adorable lug 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14129106


----------

